# Hawk attack



## Ga-Spur (Nov 8, 2004)

Does the bird escape?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice picture.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 9, 2004)

That pigeon somehow got away from the hawk and flew off with the hawk in hot pursuit.


----------

